# Buying from US



## Bowstevo (May 13, 2018)

Anyone have any experience with buying a bow out of the us? I'm looking for a specific bow and it is hard to find up here north of the border. Much better selection down there....and then there's the exchange. I know, I've accepted the fact that it'll cost a little more. If I can't find one used, I may just have to order one new. 
Any experience with importing a used bow from the US would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Private sale or from a dealer?

Either way, make sure the seller puts the legitimate value down for the customs declaration, and sends it USPS (Postal Service) with insurance. Do NOT let them ship it UPS or another courier service because they will charge a ton for "brokerage fees".

Expect to pay HST or whatever Canadian sales taxes apply in your province on the declared value, plus a nominal fee (about $10 max), but you might not be charged this.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Agree with Stash. I have bought both new and used bows from the U.S. and had no problems. As Stash said avoid any courier or broker services, have them ship by postal only. Alt Services from G.B. is great too, fast shipping by postal and reasonable prices. Duty is a little higher than U.S. Though.


----------



## Bowstevo (May 13, 2018)

Thanks guys. I was more concerned with the brokerage fees, taxes, importing etc. I have purchased lots of other things from the US and I am well aware of UPS being criminals with their brokerage fees. I am normally in the firearms world, so was wondering if there were any ITAR restrictions and things like that I would have to worry about, but I guess a stick and string is less threatening than a night vision scope, ammunition, or a .50 cal rifle!! My original question was poorly worded, but your answers have put me at ease. I will continue to look and re-post when I have hit the jackpot. Too many hobbies, not enough time or money....

On a whim, what I am looking for is a Black Widow takedown recurve in Graybark finish, 40-45# @ 28" (my draw length is a touch longer, but whatever), tillered for split finger shooting and preferably with no name on it. Having said that, I will entertain any Widow because the new woods and finishes they have now are really beautiful, but the graybark has always been my number one. If anyone has anything, or knows of anything floating around out there, let me know. Thank you.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Oh I see. You should have no problems with a bow. I can see where firearms might be a concern though.


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

Have the seller declare it as “Sporting Goods” there’s no duty on them.
Good luck


----------



## Leadpipefill (Feb 18, 2017)

I literally just went through this last week.
Sporting goods have no duty
You pay tax on whatever the seller declares the value of the product. No getting away from that.
If UPS or Fedex want to change you an insane brokerage fee, go down to a CBSA office and "self clear" you'll save that entire price.

Last week UPS wanted to charge me almost $100.00 in brokerage fees, I just went to the nearest CBSA office and had them stamp the forms and just paid the tax on it.

PM me if you want the details of how it's done.


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

I just picked up a Martin Scepter V from the classified ads and it didn't cost me anything for customs or tax. Had it shipped via USPS.


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

bought three...no problems


----------



## Roger 212 (Jul 13, 2018)

CRA doesn't seem to be much concerned with charging duties for things that come in the mail. I can't remember the last time I paid duties on anything coming in the mail. OTOH, someone once sent me a telescope part for free via UPS, put a value on the label, and I had to pay $40 in duty and brokerage. Bandits!

Anyway, Bowstevo, did you get your bow?


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

I paid brokerage and duty a couple times using USPS but it's nothing compared to the thieves at FedEx and ups,I think it was $10 for brokerage or something like that,out of every 10 or 15 shipments maybe 1 or 2 get charged it's hit and miss.I got charged once $100 for a used bow but that's because the seller put a value of of $800 for insurance when I only paid $500 and I got nailed but other than that it's usually only a few dollars.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Something to keep in mind going forward is the tarriff war. 

Anyone know how to check what actual US made products might be affected?


----------



## Roger 212 (Jul 13, 2018)

Stash said:


> Something to keep in mind going forward is the tarriff war.
> 
> Anyone know how to check what actual US made products might be affected?


I think you'll have to pay yer money and take yer chances. I don't remember archery equipment being in any categories of tarriffable goods.


----------



## BigUglyMan (Aug 26, 2014)

Has anyone ever ordered from BlackOvis? Looking at their custom arrow builder.


----------



## TSW (Nov 30, 2016)

Good to know that there’s no duty on sporting goods.


----------



## Denis V (Jul 26, 2018)

Start with Kijiji, if you buy in the US use only USPS, the other couriers charge ridiculous broker fees and taxes


----------



## timixx (Feb 27, 2019)

Yeah USPS helps alot


----------



## sdwjenson (Jul 24, 2017)

I bought a Scorpyd from South Shore archery with no extra duties at the border. Was excellent to work with too.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Just bought from the US for the first time. A used Stalker Stickbows Coyote recurve. Bow was $700usd, shipped USPS, and i ended up paying about $140 in tax. FYI


----------



## Rapt_up (Mar 18, 2013)

I buy all sorts of stuff from the US, Knives, bows and other goods. USPS is the only way to go, the packages are trackable vis the USPS and Can post websites, 
Can post charges $5-10 to do "customs clearance" but as others have said, often the packages sail thru. With nothing.
IF they do get stopped you *will* get nailed for taxes, but there shouldn't be significant duty unless the recent border tariff stuff with trump has changed that. 
That said I generally count on paying taxes and when I don't get charged its a nice surprise.


----------



## Tellwilliam (May 11, 2019)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Another thing to consider: as of this month, if the item you are buying originates in China, the recent tariff increase may greatly increase your price when you order from a US dealer. Consider buying it direct (Ebay, Ali or direct from the manufacturer) if possible.


----------



## Tellwilliam (May 11, 2019)

When ordering from the US is a cross border parcel service acceptable, like Pembina Parcel?


----------



## satoshi (Mar 29, 2019)

Bowstevo said:


> Anyone have any experience with buying a bow out of the us? I'm looking for a specific bow and it is hard to find up here north of the border. Much better selection down there....and then there's the exchange. I know, I've accepted the fact that it'll cost a little more. If I can't find one used, I may just have to order one new.
> Any experience with importing a used bow from the US would be appreciated.
> Thanks


there's no issues buying bow from the US


----------



## WhipperwillOD (Jun 28, 2019)

following... looking to purchase a bow from us


----------



## Carpenter_kent (Dec 3, 2018)

+1. please keep updating


----------



## B-Nads (Oct 23, 2017)

Funny - I used to buy a lot of softball bats from the States and got slammed on fees frequently. I started getting everything shipped to a relative in NY as a result...good excuse to go raid his bourbon supply from time to time ;-)


----------



## ol desertrat (Oct 6, 2013)

that works


----------



## Springer325 (Oct 1, 2019)

Good info tks


----------



## devenit1 (Aug 16, 2016)

The main thing to look for is your getting what you want, certain brands definitely carry a higher resale value,especially in Canada. The market for used bows in Canada is also very low. Kijjiji and market places are about the only place save a few bucks, and even that is hard to find.

Bow shops here are the worst place to buy any archery or gun or hunting products (In my opinion). Do your research on what you want, maybe go look at it at a retail store, and then pull the trigger when your comfortable online or on forums like this. You will save a bunch money. even after you factor the exchange. I do it for a lot of items. 

Depending how comfortable you are, you can always rent a Post office box (PO box) As as places like ups stores, mail boxes etc. they charge you a nominal fee. if you live close to a border crossing this is a viable. Bring a bag or a bow case, make it look like it was always in your vehicle. Research the area see if there are any 3d shoots going on, maybe you went to a certain shop on the other side of the border to access a service your local shop doesn't have etc etc... you can get creative depending on what you want to save, and how hard the item is to find in your area and how bad you want it.

hope that helps.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

I see this thread was started last May, but I will add what I have found out;

I did contact Canada Customs, in Sept 2019, and was told that;

1.) No legal issues bringing it in.
2.) No duty, if it is made in North America
3.) Only payment is the 13% tax

I checked into this because I am seriously considering ordering a new, Omega Imperial (so that would meet the made in North America category).

In my case, we have a postal address in Buffalo, NY, it is 20 to 25 minutes from my driveway. I will likely chose that option and bring it across, myself.

In my case, there would be no duties, just the 13% tax, which I will pay, rather than rise issues bringing it in. 

Having lived in a border town most of my life, I know lots of people who have successfully brought things in, evading the taxes and any duties. However, if Customs happens to check you close, you're on their turf and things can go very poorly, if they decide to go "by the book" with you. In my case, its not worth it for the 13% tax.


----------



## underfire_44 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have bought a number of bows and parts from private sellers in the US and have never had a problem. I have only ever had them shipped by USPS and they were great.


----------



## Bowny (Nov 30, 2013)

Great info here thanks boys.


----------



## Muskoka (Nov 9, 2010)

Shopping across frequently and no issues.


----------



## Offcenter (Oct 29, 2019)

When crossing the border to do a self pick up, make sure you open all packages to see what is actually in them as you are responsible for what ever you bring across. I had a bad experience when a seller (not archery stuff) put something other than what I ordered in the package and I had not checked it before crossing back north. Yikes!


----------



## Alberta_Bowhunt (Nov 22, 2018)

Has anyone bought a bow press from the states? If so who shipped it for you and what did it cost?


----------



## BlkArrow (Apr 6, 2013)

I live near the border and frequently have items shipped to a mailing point in the US, just 5 minutes south of the border. I did purchase a compound bow for my daughter and only had to pay the Canadian sales tax upon import. One advantage is you can often get free shipping on the order if delivered to the States. The disadvantage can be teh time needed to go get the items.


----------



## chillarcher (Jan 11, 2020)

thanks for all the information about USPS. I joined the forum to buy used bows from the states. I never knew the difference between FEDex, ups and usps. Thanks community


----------



## southerncanuck (Dec 22, 2008)

Good info. Thanks everyone.


----------



## sbing (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi,
I bought from US and when it’s something made in USA there’s no duty fee, but you may have a fee from the carrier like UPS or Purolator but no carrier fee if you take USPS. The only thing you may have to pay if it’s made in USA and you use USPS it the canadian taxes TPS and provincial taxes.

If its not made in USA you may have to pay for import taxes.

I’m french so wish you understand me

Have a nice day


----------



## Icon (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks for sharing guys, awesome info!


----------



## Jumper13 (Jul 11, 2020)

If you live close to a border I often have my gear delivered to a UPS store across the border then just bring it back with me. Only worth it if the tax is substantial.


----------



## floydfreak (Jul 11, 2020)

usps is by far the best option. if only we had more suppliers and manufacturers that were local.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

Jumper13 said:


> If you live close to a border I often have my gear delivered to a UPS store across the border then just bring it back with me. Only worth it if the tax is substantial.


That's what I normally do, since I am only 20 minutes drive across the bridge to a UPS store.

The problem is, currently, the border is closed which scuttles that option for the foreseeable future. 

I don't think anyone has a handle on when it will be reopened for that type of travel.

Right now, I have some arrow rest material sitting in Buffalo NY because it got to the UPS store the day they closed the border.


----------

